# New Nvidia Work Units 5787-5798 released



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 21, 2009)

New Nvidia work units coming thru the pipeline. Seems to be a PPD boost for all cards. Heat is nominal and they seem to be releasing a lot of these WU's right now.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice...I'd take these over the 511WU's anyday.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 21, 2009)

I got one already, but did not get to see the temps. My 260 averaged 7800ppd on it. As long as temps are good I would surely take them over those awful 511s.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, they are nice. GTX260's averaging 8200+ ppd and actually getting 4300ppd out of my 9600GSO's. These are very nice.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 21, 2009)

im running a 5794 right now for 787 points is that a new one,ive never seen it before myself


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep that's a new one. I've gotten four of these in a row. 10k PPD on just my 275! These are awesome


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> Yep that's a new one. I've gotten four of these in a row. 10k PPD on just my 275! These are awesome




What are your clocks on your 275? I wonder how my GTX280 is handling this PPD wise, I'm away from the house so I can't check my rigs


----------



## theonedub (Aug 21, 2009)

On my reduced clocks I only get 7200PPD on these. Maybe I will crank it back up soon. Still these are ridiculously better than the 511s, temp, time, and point wise.


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> What are your clocks on your 275? I wonder how my GTX280 is handling this PPD wise, I'm away from the house so I can't check my rigs



Got mine at 730 core/ 1630 shaders/ 1300 mem. Rock stable even on 511's. Hopefully these could replace those eventually


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 21, 2009)

These new work units make more heat and use more electricity. I had to downclock a few cards to keep from overloading my existing electrical array(extension cords from other rooms).


----------

